# esterefatti



## Schenker

Hola. Me suena a que esta palabra es "estupefactos", pero no estoy seguro, asi que espero que ustedes me confirmen o refuten. Gracias.

"La dura legge di Fabio Capello ha lasciato esterefatti i giocatori della Nazionale e l’Inghilterra intera. "


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Schenker:
Del Garzanti Online
Lemma       *esterrefatto*
Definizione       _agg_. atterrito; sbalordito, sbigottito: _a quella vista restò esterrefatto_; _sguardo esterrefatto_;[...]

Yo lo veo más como perplejos o desconcertados; o sea, estupefactos sí, pero con un matiz negativo.


----------



## saltapicchio

Esterrefatti: può essere corretta l'espressione "senza palabras" per esprimere questo concetto?


----------



## Silvia10975

Per quel che posso dirti, credo che _sin palabra_s vada bene sia in senso positivo che negativo, ovvero uno stupore ma di qualsiasi natura (come avviene con il_ senza parole_ italiano, del resto).
Esterrefatto, lascia intendere che la meraviglia deriva da un fatto negativo.


----------



## Neuromante

Anonadados.(Pero corres el riesgo de que se lo tomen a burla).


Horrorizados es quizás un poco fuerte para el contexto.


----------



## aceituna

Más coloquial: flipados. 

Me gustan las propuestas de Silvia: perplejos, desconcertados.


----------



## Schenker

¿Segura que tiene un matiz negativo? Lo que pasa es que leyendo la noticia y las opiniones de los jugadores no se ve eso...

Saludos.


----------



## housecameron

Desconcertados, matiz (medio) negativo, pero no horrorizados.
El título del artículo es: _Silenzio, comanda Capello_
Puede ser que luego cambiaron de idea.


----------



## saltapicchio

housecameron said:


> Desconcertados, matiz (medio) negativo, pero no horrorizados.
> El título del artículo es: _Silenzio, comanda Capello_
> Puede ser que luego cambiaron de idea.


 
No no... Se "comanda Capello"...horrorizados!!!


----------



## Schenker

housecameron said:


> Desconcertados, matiz (medio) negativo, pero no horrorizados.
> El título del artículo es: _Silenzio, comanda Capello_
> Puede ser que luego cambiaron de idea.


 
Ahora que lo pienso, la confusión viene del hecho de que la prensa siempre exagera todo (cada cosa la multiplica por 10 elevado a 10). Entonces, aunque los jugadores nunca opinaron nada malo de la forma de ser de su nuevo entrenador (todo lo contrario), aún así los medios lo ponen de esa forma: "horrorizados", "desconcertados", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Hola. Me suena a que esta palabra es "estupefactos", pero no estoy seguro, asi que espero que ustedes me confirmen o refuten. Gracias.
> 
> "La dura legge di Fabio Capello ha lasciato esterefatti i giocatori della Nazionale e l’Inghilterra intera. "


Puede haberlos dejado sobresaltados.


----------



## Neuromante

Vista la frase "Horrorizados" funciona bien.


----------



## lostinmilan

Posso dire:   Sono molto esterrefatto che i cacciatori apparano orgogliosi aver ucciso un mari di ucceli.   ?  Grazie.


----------



## Silvia10975

lostinmilan said:


> Posso dire:   Sono molto esterrefatto che i cacciatori appaiano orgogliosi dell'aver ucciso _un mare di_ (meglio molti o tutti quegli, dipende dal contesto) uccelli.   ?  Grazie.


----------



## Sabrine07

lostinmilan said:


> Posso dire: Sono molto esterrefatto che i cacciatori apparano orgogliosi aver ucciso un mari di ucceli. ? Grazie.


Sono rimasto esterrefatto dal comportamento dei cacciatori che appaiono orgogliosi di aver ucciso migliaia di uccelli.


----------



## Alice.F

aceituna said:


> Más coloquial: flipados.


 
Entonces "flipado" tiene un matiz negativo? Y yo que creía lo contrario...


----------



## aceituna

Hola Alice:

Acabo de ver que en el dicccionario de la RAE, viene sólo en sentido positivo (aparte del significado original de drogarse...).

Pero yo lo he oído también en sentido negativo, al menos en Madrid.

Flipar se puede usar con el significado de sorprenderse por algo, que te cueste creerlo,... tanto por algo positivo como por algo negativo. A ver si me explico mejor con unos ejemplos:

-María *flipó* con el regalo que le hicimos. No se lo esperaba para nada, y le encantó. (Positivo).

-El político Fulanito ha utilizado el dinero destinado a ayudas sociales para hacerse una casa con piscina, yo *flipo* con este tío, ¿cómo se puede ser tan sinvergüenza? (Negativo)

(Los ejemplos no son muy buenos, lo siento, ahora mismo no se me ocurre nada mejor... pero espero que se pille la idea!)

Ciao!


----------



## Alice.F

Muchas gracias aceituna, ahora sí lo entiendo


----------



## slado22

*H*ola
*Y*o lo traduciría con una expresión idiomática como*:*

"dejar de piedra",  porque "esterrefatto" indica bien el shock bien la incapacidad de tomar medidas, y además no tiene valor positivo o negativo de por sí*.*

*S*aludos


----------

